# A Proud Day For Me And My SMF Participation



## tx smoker (Dec 19, 2019)

Well, I finally went and did it. Got my Lifetime Premier Membership. The ads don't bother me as much as they do some people but my primary intent was to help support the forum. Certainly I spend enough time here to justify the membership but my issue thus far is spending money on something that Tracy and I both are not going to benefit from. This is solely for me on the surface but she gets the benefit of all the great food I've learned how to cook from my time here. Got my Christmas bonus today and as posted in a totally different thread, one thing I was gonna treat myself to this year was the lifetime membership. I just hope y'all can put up with e long enough to make the purchase worthwhile    Now all I gotta do is figure out how to get that cool little icon under my avatar. Anybody got any ideas?

Really feeling at home now,
Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 19, 2019)

congrats Robert, hope you'll still communicate with us yearly payers


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 19, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> congrats Robert, hope you'll still communicate with us yearly payers



Hell Jim, I don't pay any attention. I'll carry on a conversation with a phone pole so don't worry the least about that. I only have the boss to thank for the $$ to do this, but he's been giving me pretty nice Christmas bonuses since '97 so it's about time I went ahead and did this

Robert


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 19, 2019)

Congrats!

When you do the math, the lifetime premier saves money and we all can still say we support SMF.

And the lifetime premier badge is added automatically.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 19, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> And the lifetime premier badge is added automatically.



You are absolutely correct. It just showed up a few minutes ago. Gonna take a proud pic and send it to Tracy   

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Congrats!
> 
> When you do the math, the lifetime premier saves money and we all can still say we support SMF.
> 
> And the lifetime premier badge is added automatically.




That kinda depends on your age & health.

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 19, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> That kinda depends on your age & health.



I'm 56 and in good shape so hopefully have a few years left in me. you sir have probably been a Premier Member for 10 years or more though...just guessing

Robert


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 19, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> That kinda depends on your age & health.



  Well,  I've been paying as I go all my life.  
My lifetime premier just may out live me.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 19, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Well, I've been paying as I go all my life.



Yep...making ends meet on the installment plan. Did that for most of my life   

Robert


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 19, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> I'm 56 and in good shape so hopefully have a few years left in me. you sir have probably been a Premier Member for 10 years or more though...just guessing
> 
> Robert



Bear and a few other members should be made honorary lifetime premiers at no cost.
Their knowledge is what helps keep SMF what it is, the best damn site on the web!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 19, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Yep...making ends meet on the installment plan. Did that for most of my life
> 
> Robert



Yep.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 19, 2019)

Congrats! I plan on doing this soon too.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 19, 2019)

What are the prices?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> I'm 56 and in good shape so hopefully have a few years left in me. you sir have probably been a Premier Member for 10 years or more though...just guessing
> 
> Robert




Nope---I just started my Membership. (Yearly)
Mrs Bear was carrying me for awhile, so I couldn't justify spending the money on something just for me, but now my Agent Orange Disability is helping us out.
However I hesitate to try to save money on longevity type things.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 19, 2019)

I would say for some of the dishes you have been putting out you deserve to treat yourself.  

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 19, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Bear and a few other members should be made honorary lifetime premiers at no cost.
> Their knowledge is what helps keep SMF what it is, the best damn site on the web!



I agree with you 100%. Bear would be the first to come to mind for this honor but I could easily name a few others. Perhaps it's something the admins may want to give some thought to. The pitfalls however would be setting the criteria. If it's open nomination like it is for OTBS recognition, there would be as many nominees as there people who participate. Hell, for somebody like Bear, I'd happily pay for his lifetime membership. Partly for what has contributed to the forum and partly what he has contributed for our country. I do like the idea though!!

Hmmmmm.....
Robert


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 19, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> I agree with you 100%. Bear would be the first to come to mind for this honor but I could easily name a few others. Perhaps it's something the admins may want to give some thought to. The pitfalls however would be setting the criteria. If it's open nomination like it is for OTBS recognition, there would be as many nominees as there people who participate. Hell, for somebody like Bear, I'd happily pay for his lifetime membership. Partly for what has contributed to the forum and partly what he has contributed for our country. I do like the idea though!!
> 
> Hmmmmm.....
> Robert




100%, absolutely, wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 19, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> I agree with you 100%. Bear would be the first to come to mind for this honor but I could easily name a few others. Perhaps it's something the admins may want to give some thought to. The pitfalls however would be setting the criteria. If it's open nomination like it is for OTBS recognition, there would be as many nominees as there people who participate. Hell, for somebody like Bear, I'd happily pay for his lifetime membership. Partly for what has contributed to the forum and partly what he has contributed for our country. I do like the idea though!!
> 
> Hmmmmm.....
> Robert




The criteria could be OTBS member status and post count, just to name a few examples.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 19, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> What are the prices?


Annual is $15 , there are multi year plans too.  Well worth it for such a great site. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?account/upgrades


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 19, 2019)

Not a bad price. Cool site too.


----------



## Mastercaster (Dec 19, 2019)

I only have a few posts but been following SMF for years. I recently ponied up for the lifetime membership. Figured it was the least I could do to support the site and show my appreciation for all of the knowledgeable folks here that make themselves available for help and information. It’s really a small price to pay.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 19, 2019)

Mastercaster said:


> I only have a few posts but been following SMF for years. I recently ponied up for the lifetime membership. Figured it was the least I could do to support the site and show my appreciation for all of the knowledgeable folks here that make themselves available for help and information. It’s really a small price to pay.


Well said . I tend to divide things like this  out .  So take a number  of the things you do now  that you never would have done . The ideas , recipes and support at the push of  a button  .  Take that  total and divide into the cost of membership ,,, comes out pretty cheap  .


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 19, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Well, I finally went and did it. Got my Lifetime Premier Membership. The ads don't bother me as much as they do some people but my primary intent was to help support the forum. Certainly I spend enough time here to justify the membership but my issue thus far is spending money on something that Tracy and I both are not going to benefit from. This is solely for me on the surface but she gets the benefit of all the great food I've learned how to cook from my time here. Got my Christmas bonus today and as posted in a totally different thread, one thing I was gonna treat myself to this year was the lifetime membership. I just hope y'all can put up with e long enough to make the purchase worthwhile    Now all I gotta do is figure out how to get that cool little icon under my avatar. Anybody got any ideas?
> 
> Really feeling at home now,
> Robert



Robert, Thank you for your amazing generosity! 

I am so deeply grateful for you and everyone who supports this forum with their dollars as well as the vast amount of knowledge that many of you are so willing to share with everyone that comes here.

I have people email me almost every day and tell me that this is the best forum online.. I can only say that it is great because of it's amazing members. Nothing less.


----------



## Mastercaster (Dec 19, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Well said . I tend to divide things like this  out .  So take a number  of the things you do now  that you never would have done . The ideas , recipes and support at the push of  a button  .  Take that  total and divide into the cost of membership ,,, comes out pretty cheap  .



CS, you are spot on.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 20, 2019)

Welcome, again Robert. Premier Membership is worth the money. The opportunity to learn is important, but it's also fun to just see what you guys are up to. I spend a couple hours a day just reading the posts and saving Recipes. That *Schichtfleisch *video by Dirtsailor2003 inspired an experiment I would like to try when get some time. I'll post the result, however it goes...JJ


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2019)

Robert glad to see you join the rest of us.Thank you for sharing your cooks an experience 
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2019)

This site has more info than any other BBQ or Smoking site & I support Jeff &  what he is doing 100%, so for a hundred bucks to be a premium member is really not that much. I hope to be on here for many, many years, and will probably be amazed on how many members we have 10 years from now! No egos, no attitudes, nobody nasty or a troublemaker on here. We get rid of them right away!
This is a friendly site that has people on here to really help you become the best pitmaster in your neighborhood!!
Al


----------

